# Scarecrow MASK tutorial



## FirstSpartan

Here's a quick DIY for scarecrow masks as I couldn't find anything out there! If there's a tutorial for scarecrow masks out there please link so we can have more info


use a plastic drama/face mask. Optional: cover the inside with burlap.
build up a liner for the head strip by strip that attaches to the mask.
layer additional burlap to your design.
paint.
Now a couple of tricks I've come across or had to figure out myself:

Completely soak the burlap for a few minutes then remove excess water. Use the wet burlap and drape it over an armature and twist, prod, push it into a shape you want. When it's dry it'll keep it's shape.

Cover the eye holes with burlap or creepy cloth then remove some of the strands. This will allow you to see out but make it hard for people to see in.


Perma wet works well to adding depth to areas of the mask
Perma blood works well
Use translucent paints or paint washes
Use non toxic adhesives if it's going to be worn
An Ed-Head armature bust is very handy to have
An awl is handy to punch holes through the mask for stitches
Use a painters head mask if the burlap is itchy
Make sure the burlap has no added chemicals. (fabric grade vs. industrial/landscape grade)
You can stretch and squeeze burlap so you can cover a bumpy surface without wrinkles

For the final distressing and painting, I've always kept one word in mind for all my props. LAYER! Build up layers of colors over your finished product to add depth and realism to the prop. For example, darken the low spots and folds with darker paints, add layers of colors to those areas and other areas of the prop to compliment the design.


----------



## Kyriotes

The soaking is the key I was missing. Thanks so much.


----------



## rickdeckard

Jeez that is creepy! Wanting a scarecrow static figure now ...


----------



## Joven76

This is exactly the look I am going for, but I have some questions. How do you get the burlap to stick together to make the mask, spray adhesive, hot glue? Also, how did you make the hat? Same way as burlap over the drama mask?


----------



## Ellie13

Wow! that is an amazing piece of work. As I scrolled down I expected to see that you were part of the grim stitch factory staff. I think that is the most realistic teeth/dental plate I have seen in a mask.

I have been doing heads for scarecrows for this year and I bow to your greatness.
Ellie


----------



## Kyriotes

I found this cutie today.









Balaclavas are great to wear underneath.


----------



## FirstSpartan

I answered your questions in the facebook post Joven76 but wanted to add it here to for the forums:

1. The glue I use is a fabric adhesive we had in our closet, not sure of the brand as it's old but any non-toxic adhesive will work including hot glue. I think there is something called E9000 fabric spray glue that is similar
2. No release agent needed from the armature, there should be no glue on the inside of the burlap in contact with the armature. I make a long slit with a utility knife along the back neck to the head that allows for removing from the armature
3. The hat? Super easy. Go to goodwill and for 1.99 you can get any kind of hat then cover it with burlap using the wetting method then use Super 77 adhesive to glue the burlap to the hat. The hat I used was a small womens hat (bet you didn't realize that!...lol) that I cut a slit in the back to expand it.

Thanks Ellie13, that's high praise indeed to be compared to Grim Stitch! I do believe I'll stay humble and say that I think I have a LONG way to go before I reach his level of master craftsmanship, he puts out some very inspirational stuff.

Kyriotes, those balaclava's are great. I used those in my first two masks as the burlap can get a little itchy. The third mask (the one in the picture where I'm wearing the mask) I used soft felt for the first layer instead of just burlap over the armature so when I took it off it had a nice soft felt shell between me and the burlap. Worked out very well. I have something called linen burlap which is very soft too and looks exactly like burlap BUT it's pricey at $7 for making the liner vs $1 for the felt.


----------



## Deviant Doll

Oh my freakin gosh, your scarecrow mask is beyond amazing! I'm planning my first prop build and thanks to you I have a great jumping off point for the head. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## EviLEye

Nicely done. It looks like it lays pretty good on you. I had picked up a scarecrow costume after Halloween last year, and it came with a burlap mask. The problem is it doesn't fit for anything. And it's pretty much set in its shape. Like the creep factor on yours.


----------



## alucard

Nice job! I really think I need to invest in one of those Ed Heads. Would save a lot of time and guessing when setting the shape for a great scarecrow mask.


----------



## Kyriotes

My burlap will not hold wrinkles at all (nor adhere to the form), no matter how much I soak it. So either I got non-fabric grade or I'm doing something else wrong.


----------



## Krystalcore

What kind of fabric adhesive are you using?


----------



## SpiderMonkey

Are you using burlap that you'd buy at hobby lobby or similar fabric stores? I'm curious if a burlap bag purchased from a tractor supply co, would work? Love your work - something to be proud of. Also, thanks for sharing your method!


----------



## suprdude

Fantastic! You could easily sell this for hundreds of dollars. I'm dressing as a scarecrow this year and would love to try this. Unfortunately, it seems like you're missing a lot of the beginning of the tutorial; you jump from the basic setup to the finished product. The devil is in the details and you clearly have artistic skills that the average person can't emulate without additional details.


----------



## DELpops

Just found this thread, I'm working on my first mask and was wondering if plain white glue would be bad? It dries transparent.

Also, what is the ideal paint to use on this? any tips on applying it? I can use all the help I can get!


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for this post. Amazing looking mask!

Last year I tried to do something similar by using the Grim Stitch Factory masks as a goal and YouTube vids as a guide. 
I started making a scarecrow mask and it ended up looking more like a demon haha. 
Oh well...this year I'll start earlier and take my time, because I'd like to end up with something like the GSF Field Creeper or Voodoo Scarecrow and those will not be easy with all those folds (which I love btw).


----------



## woodhues

Kyriotes said:


> My burlap will not hold wrinkles at all (nor adhere to the form), no matter how much I soak it. So either I got non-fabric grade or I'm doing something else wrong.
> View attachment 258086


Kyriotes, if you are still searching for an answer, some modern burlap sold by the yard is not made of natural fibers, but has a lot of manmade fibers, like polyester. I think you'd be successful with these directions if you tried a burlap sack. The modern burlap can be washed to remove sizing which is sprayed on. Don't wash in your washer and dryer because a lot of small fibers are released. Also, if the masks are to be worn, be kind to the wearer and start with a base of plain old cotton, or even flannel. Burlap really itches!!


----------



## deoblo

that out really Sweet !! thats would make some awesome Busts for scarecrows in the yard as well !


----------



## Shouldadone

FirstSpartan said:


> Here's a quick DIY for scarecrow masks as I couldn't find anything out there! If there's a tutorial for scarecrow masks out there please link so we can have more info
> 
> 1. use a plastic drama/face mask. Optional: cover the inside with burlap.
> 2. build up a liner for the head strip by strip that attaches to the mask.
> 3. layer additional burlap to your design.
> 4. paint.
> 
> Now a couple of tricks I've come across or had to figure out myself:
> 
> completely soak the burlap for a few minutes then remove excess water. Use the wet burlap and drape it over an armature and twist, prod, push it into a shape you want. When it's dry it'll keep it's shape.
> 
> Cover the eye holes with burlap or creepy cloth then remove some of the strands. This will allow you to see out but make it hard for people to see in.
> 
> 
> Perma wet works well to adding depth to areas of the mask
> Perma blood works well
> Use translucent paints or paint washes
> Use non toxic adhesives if it's going to be worn
> An Ed-Head armature bust is very handy to have
> An awl is handy to punch holes through the mask for stitches
> Use a painters head mask if the burlap is itchy
> Make sure the burlap has no added chemicals. (fabric grade vs. industrial/landscape grade)
> You can stretch and squeeze burlap so you can cover a bumpy surface without wrinkles
> 
> For the final distressing and painting, I've always kept one word in mind for all my props. LAYER! Build up layers of colors over your finished product to add depth and realism to the prop. For example, darken the low spots and folds with darker paints, add layers of colors to those areas and other areas of the prop to compliment the design.
> 
> View attachment 244326
> View attachment 244327
> 
> View attachment 244328
> View attachment 244329
> View attachment 244330
> 
> View attachment 244331
> View attachment 244332
> View attachment 244392


If you are wearing it make allowances for holes to breath through.


----------

